# The PB is not going to be very active tonight because



## ReformedWretch (Jan 13, 2009)

ALL OF You are going to be watching the new season of American Idol! I just know it, come on you can admit it.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 13, 2009)

Perish the thought!

My wife will be watching. I'll be in my study reading... or paying bills... or chewing my toe nails... there are lots of things that are better uses of time than watching "American Idolatry".


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 13, 2009)

It is NEVER going to happen


----------



## Seb (Jan 13, 2009)

These episodes at the start of the season with all the really bad, clueless 'singers' are the only ones I'll watch.


----------



## raekwon (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm going to be fellowshiping with and teaching the Bible to my home group.

But, when I get home, I'm going to watch the (recorded) premiere of American Idol. You'd better believe it.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 13, 2009)

I have my insanely awesome Marriage and Family Counseling Class tonight. 

Nouthetic Counseling Rocks!!!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 13, 2009)

Not in my house. Nope, not a chance. I've only watched one year and that was when I had a familial obligation to do so. Even then the show drove me almost over the edge.


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 13, 2009)

American Idol? Is that some kind of sporting contest?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been waiting for this for a while now. My schedule is to hit the gym, take a shower and have my food laid out at 8pm. Beautiful, truly beautiful.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 13, 2009)

Nope--dance class until 9:30.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 13, 2009)

Don't have tv.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, at least this is the last season.


----------



## Rangerus (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought this was the forum for tasteful humor?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 13, 2009)

Teaching catechism to the youth of my church. 

Come to think of it, I'd rather go to the dentist than watch American Idol.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 13, 2009)

blhowes said:


> Well, at least this is the last season.



Really?! But they'll probably just replace it with something even more inane.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 13, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> > Well, at least this is the last season.
> ...



Whatever they replace it with (if they do), we won't be watching.

-----Added 1/13/2009 at 04:51:54 EST-----



Guido's Brother said:


> Teaching catechism to the youth of my church.
> 
> Come to think of it, I'd rather go to the dentist than watch American Idol.



me too... and not just go to the tentist, but have 32 root canals.


----------



## Zenas (Jan 13, 2009)

What's American Idol?


----------



## blhowes (Jan 13, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> > Well, at least this is the last season.
> ...


No, not really (sorry to get your hopes up  ). That's what they call "wishful thinking" on my part.


----------



## raekwon (Jan 13, 2009)

blhowes said:


> Well, at least this is the last season.



Who told you that?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 13, 2009)

raekwon said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> > Well, at least this is the last season.
> ...



Rae, your avatar so goes with this question and the tone that I imagine you asking it in. 

-----Added 1/13/2009 at 05:05:21 EST-----



blhowes said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > blhowes said:
> ...



Don't do that! Getting my hopes up like that. Well, I guess it back to the imprecatory prayers then.


----------



## cbryant (Jan 13, 2009)

I've had better times getting a root canal with minimal Novacaine.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 13, 2009)

Zenas said:


> What's American Idol?



Heh. You are in law school, so you have an excuse. I was told that the Berlin wall had come down, but I missed it because of a Business Organizations assignment.

I don't have an excuse. I know what American Idol is, even though I don't have a TV and have never watched it. It's the PB's fault that I'm so worldly. . .


----------



## Zenas (Jan 13, 2009)

I just finished reading Bus. Org. Agency is exciting.


----------



## raekwon (Jan 13, 2009)

*shrug* I don't really get the derision being aimed at the show. I (generally) enjoy it.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 13, 2009)

Not if I can find ANYTHING else on either the tube or the computer...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 13, 2009)

raekwon said:


> *shrug* I don't really get the derision being aimed at the show. I (generally) enjoy it.



Wow, you missed some long discussions. I can't recall all the "issues" many had but it starts with the "title" of the show and just goes and goes from there. I'm with you, I think it's generally entertaining.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 13, 2009)

PuritanBouncer said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > *shrug* I don't really get the derision being aimed at the show. I (generally) enjoy it.
> ...



I just generally dislike it. The same way I dislike liver and brussel sprouts. No principle involved. Like I said, my wife will watch it and enjoy it. I'd rather have bamboo shoved under my finger nails.


----------



## TheFleshProfitethNothing (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't stand it! I admit to watching it at the beginning (first 4 seasons), but I was actually looking for (and hoping for) a raising of the age group in the competition.
Of course that would and did only go so far, yet, they came up with some other idea for the internet.
I sing, and love to sing, and wouldn't mind these people coming up with something for a higher age group, being that, if you looked and researched for yourself, it is the higher age group that supports the entire music industry, and that most of the new talents are a "flash in the pan" as it 'twer.
So my interest in the show, was indeed self-centered (for the most part), and can't believe that "they" can't see that the real talent almost always goes "south"ern into Country and Western Music...even though, they were very good song writers (not all of them of course) when doing anything other than C & W...
I almost always listen to older music, and stuff written by older and (if I am not risking ridicule) BETTER song writer, singer/performers.
Maybe my age is showing, but I like everything from Big Band to the latter 80's some 90's, anything after that is pure noise and self centered cry baby nonsense.
Lastly, they will probably never come up with a show for "Great Composers", those who can write and conduct a complete musical composition lasting anywhere from 30 min. to 2-3 full hours...that would be something...though boring to some, if you love music, and can appreciate "giftedness" in this area, it would be quite a Series for television...
Maybe we could get another Handel's "Messiah", or Beethoven's 5th, or something of the kind???
Anyway, I'm an old Metal Head from the 70's/ 80's and still, from time to time, throw in a CASSETTE TAPE (or CD, prefer Analogue), and jam out with good old fashion head banging....lol


----------



## blhowes (Jan 13, 2009)

PuritanBouncer said:


> Wow, you missed some long discussions. I can't recall all the "issues" many had but it starts with the "title" of the show and just goes and goes from there. I'm with you, I think it's generally entertaining.


 Will your friend be competing again this year?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 13, 2009)

I didn't mean to imply everyone who doesn't watch it has some righteous indignation against it but past threads on the show have been interesting. I am not into it as I was years ago but like to watch it and try to predict the winner. The best I've ever done is calling Carrie Underwood the winner from her first audition.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 13, 2009)

PuritanBouncer said:


> I didn't mean to imply everyone who doesn't watch it has some righteous indignation against it but past threads on the show have been interesting. I am not into it as I was years ago but like to watch it and try to predict the winner. The best I've ever done is calling Carrie Underwood the winner from her first audition.



Of course she won. She's an Underwood!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 13, 2009)

blhowes said:


> PuritanBouncer said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you missed some long discussions. I can't recall all the "issues" many had but it starts with the "title" of the show and just goes and goes from there. I'm with you, I think it's generally entertaining.
> ...



I wish but it was like pulling teeth to get her to try out last year. Not sure if this will show but if it does this is her singing "At Last"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_irOMpjcNZA"]YouTube - Arielle Simoncelli[/ame]


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 13, 2009)

American Idol?

Uhhhh, Ummm, I think I feel.... Urrrggghhh


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 13, 2009)

PuritanBouncer said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > *shrug* I don't really get the derision being aimed at the show. I (generally) enjoy it.
> ...



If watching people of questionable talent (for the most part) getting ripped to shreds by the judge panel, then I suppose you could call that entertainment. (of course I don't think watching people get beaten to shreds in MMA is particularly worthwhile either!)

-----Added 1/13/2009 at 08:24:14 EST-----



MrMerlin777 said:


> American Idol?
> 
> Uhhhh, Ummm, I think I feel.... Urrrggghhh



I need a bucket?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jan 13, 2009)

It's on. I am not watching. My wife and son seem to enjoy it though. I hear laughter from the other room.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 13, 2009)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> It's on. I am not watching. My wife and son seem to enjoy it though. I hear laughter from the other room.



Same thing going on here. I just don't get it.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jan 13, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > It's on. I am not watching. My wife and son seem to enjoy it though. I hear laughter from the other room.
> ...



I closed the door to my library. I can't hear it anymore!


----------



## kalawine (Jan 13, 2009)

Guido's Brother said:


> Teaching catechism to the youth of my church.
> 
> Come to think of it, I'd rather go to the dentist than watch American Idol.



 Amen! There are much better things to do! Like... pulling your own teeth, cleaning out toe jam, digging a ditch... the list goes on.


----------



## Brother John (Jan 13, 2009)

This post is my proof that I am not watching. 

Im hoping that next week Jack Bauer eliminates the threat to America that the american idol show is. Possibly a tactical strike by Jack and Tony?


----------



## tdowns (Jan 13, 2009)

*No excuses for it....*

or against it...

I like it, and will be watching!


----------



## blhowes (Jan 13, 2009)

I've heard Paula Abdul (sp?) wasn't going to be on the show this season. Who took her place?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 13, 2009)

Shes there along with a new female judge.

And yes, I like MMA too! (gasp!)


----------



## tdowns (Jan 13, 2009)

*Lol*

I was wondering if you were going to catch that one, Adam, I thought of you--and our old friend Scott B. with that comment--I'm partially with you there too, I'm not that into fighting, so, I prefer MMA on a rare occasion, but do enjoy the skill of battle.



Hey Adam, I'm sending you an IM, got a great little devotional today, I think you'll like.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 13, 2009)

In all of its run, I have NEVER seen a single episode, merely commercials for it.

Guess I'm just culturally illiterate.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 13, 2009)

American Idol? Sounds like the worship of a false god.

Never seen the program...except for the ads, of course.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Timothy William (Jan 13, 2009)

kalawine said:


> Guido's Brother said:
> 
> 
> > Teaching catechism to the youth of my church.
> ...



Coming next season, the brand new hit show.... American Dentist!

16 young hopefuls, all with questionable natural ability and no dental training, attempt to pull teeth from unsuspecting volunteers, before having their performances evaluated by our three celebrity dentists. 

You'll laugh, you'll cry, they'll writhe in agony as our beginner dental surgeons make hilarious amatuer mistakes!

Coming the following season... American Lawsuit!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 14, 2009)

tdowns007 said:


> I was wondering if you were going to catch that one, Adam, I thought of you--and our old friend Scott B. with that comment--I'm partially with you there too, I'm not that into fighting, so, I prefer MMA on a rare occasion, but do enjoy the skill of battle.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Adam, I'm sending you an IM, got a great little devotional today, I think you'll like.



LOVED that devotional, thanks!

AI is a talent show program simple as that. The bad singers need to be told they are bad singers by someone. The name I could do without but I don't believe they honestly feel the winner should be worshiped. Words have different meanings and an "idol" in sports, music, etc. is simply one that is highly respected for their talent. Though again, I wouldn't use that word to express that personally.

MMA is a SPORT that is highly regulated and controlled, much of the brutality has been taken out of it and in all honesty the lighter gloves leading to more knockouts than boxing actually SAVES the one being knocked out from further damage many boxers sustain.

-----Added 1/14/2009 at 03:34:45 EST-----

Ok, for those that watched it, did you see the girl who sang "At Last" and was accepted through to Hollywood? Now, watch the video of Arielle I posted in this thread singing that song and tell me she's not WAY better than that girl.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 14, 2009)

Timothy William said:


> Coming next season, the brand new hit show.... American Dentist!
> 
> 16 young hopefuls, all with questionable natural ability and no dental training, attempt to pull teeth from unsuspecting volunteers, before having their performances evaluated by our three celebrity dentists.
> 
> ...


----------

